# Correctional Officer Larry L. Stell



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Correctional Officer*

*Larry L. Stell*

Georgia Department of Corrections, Georgia

End of Watch: Thursday, October 11, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 46
*Tour:* 11 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Assault
*Incident Date:* 10/11/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Correctional Officer Larry Stell was assaulted and killed by an inmate at the Telfair State Prison in Helena, Georgia.

Correctional Officer Stell had served with the department for 11 years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Commissioner Brian Owens
Georgia Department of Corrections
300 Patrol Road
Gibson Hall
Forsyth, GA 31029

Phone: (404) 656-9772

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21435-correctional-officer-larry-l-stell#ixzz2988ilU6t​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP CO Stell


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP CO


----------

